# Mann VS Machine



## Justin (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.teamfortress.com/mvm/

A new 6-player co-op horde mode coming to TF2 this Wednesday! Woo.


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

This update looks....

*puts on sunglasses*

Pretty ****in' metal.



YEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

01001100 01100101 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01110011 01110101 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01000001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01111001 00101110 00001010 00001010 01011001 01000101 01000001 01000001 01000001 01000001 01001000 01001000 01001000 01001000 00100001 00100001 00100001


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> 01001100 01100101 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01110011 01110101 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01000001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01111001 00101110 00001010 00001010 01011001 01000101 01000001 01000001 01000001 01000001 01001000 01001000 01001000 01001000 00100001 00100001 00100001
> 
> 
> [size=-50]Figure it out.[/size]



Seems like binary code to me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Seems like binary code to me.



XD
I meant translate it.


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> 01001100 01100101 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01110011 01110101 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01000001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01111001 00101110 00001010 00001010 01011001 01000101 01000001 01000001 01000001 01000001 01001000 01001000 01001000 01001000 00100001 00100001 00100001



http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> 01001100 01100101 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01110011 01110101 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01000001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01111001 00101110 00001010 00001010 01011001 01000101 01000001 01000001 01000001 01000001 01001000 01001000 01001000 01001000 00100001 00100001 00100001



That was great.






?Jack? said:


> http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/



Bookmark'd.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 13, 2012)

I am SO. EXCITED.

/dies


----------



## SockHead (Aug 13, 2012)

Might actually play this game now.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 13, 2012)

This looks like it's going to be awesome. TFF reunion for the update?

Also, are there any new items coming out of this, or just the new game-mode?


----------



## PaJami (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so flippin' excited for this! The video was spectacular, the setup is amazing, the hype is so high... And my expectations are skyrocketing every minute. This is going to be an amazing update!




 for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Think I'm going to try this out.
Gotta love horde modes.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> 01001100 01100101 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01110011 01110101 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00001010 00001010 01000001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01111001 00101110 00001010 00001010 01011001 01000101 01000001 01000001 01000001 01000001 01001000 01001000 01001000 01001000 00100001 00100001 00100001



4c 61 77 6c 2e 20 20 50 75 6e 6e 79 2e


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Trevor said:


> 4c 61 77 6c 2e 20 20 50 75 6e 6e 79 2e



47 6c 61 64 20 79 6f 75 20 74 68 69 6e 6b 20 73 6f 2e


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 14, 2012)

Aw I wish my computer could still run TF2 D= (hints why I stopped playing TF2 fridays)
This looks really awesome!


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

If we do a TFF for this, which we should. Should we wait a week before doing because of item server connection errors, and what not?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 14, 2012)

Team Fortress Friday could actually work really well with this. Considering the limited people we usually get (about 6) we wouldn't have issues with the server being too empty in a normal game.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> If we do a TFF for this, which we should. Should we wait a week before doing because of item server connection errors, and what not?



Well, the update releases tomorrow while TFF is on Friday so that should be enough time for item server issues to sort out.



Jas0n said:


> Team Fortress Friday could actually work really well with this. Considering the limited people we usually get (about 6) we wouldn't have issues with the server being too empty in a normal game.



Yeah, this will be perfect. Looking forward to it!


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> If we do a TFF for this, which we should. Should we wait a week before doing because of item server connection errors, and what not?



The only thing I see being extra useful is the Pomson. Otherwise I wouldn't care about the item servers.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Keenan will be excited to see that there is a possible TFF. I'm all in, like Jason said, with the few people that normally play this new game mode is perfect.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Keenan will be excited to see that there is a possible TFF. I'm all in, like Jason said, with the few people that normally play this new game mode is perfect.


Of course I am. This update looks amazing and I'll be more than happy to play.


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2012)

C'mon!!! Update!!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 15, 2012)

IT HAS ALMOST BEGUN

http://www.teamfortress.com/mvm/bounty/


----------



## SockHead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm down to play this Friday if there's an open slot.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 15, 2012)

So let me get this straight... Firstoff, it's not a separate gamemode, you play it on any old server? If it's a regular server, it's free, but it doesn't count towards any sort of progress/items? To track your progress and get items, you need to play on an official Mann Co map, which requires you to buy a voucher? Do you need to buy a voucher every time you play, or is it good forever?

I don't know if this is what you guys were expecting, but it's not even close to what I was...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

So how does it work exactly?
I know only five people can play, and your items and junk don't carry over to multiplayer.

What else?


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So let me get this straight... Firstoff, it's not a separate gamemode, you play it on any old server? If it's a regular server, it's free, but it doesn't count towards any sort of progress/items? To track your progress and get items, you need to play on an official Mann Co map, which requires you to buy a voucher? Do you need to buy a voucher every time you play, or is it good forever?
> 
> I don't know if this is what you guys were expecting, but it's not even close to what I was...



No, it's definitely a whole separate game mode with new maps and all that jazz. The confusing part is that to play on an official Valve server which has Mann Up Mode then you need to pay for a ticket. Mann Up Mode lets you get cosmetic items (hats and such) and track stats while the normal Mann vs Machine does not. I know it's confusing!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2012)

go steam go


----------



## Keenan (Aug 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> No, it's definitely a whole separate game mode with new maps and all that jazz. The confusing part is that to play on an official Valve server which has Mann Up Mode then you need to pay for a ticket. Mann Up Mode lets you get cosmetic items (hats and such) and track stats while the normal Mann vs Machine does not. I know it's confusing!


So by a separate game mode you mean it will be in the list with payload, control points, etc? Do you need to re-buy your ticket every time you play Mann up mode? And Gallows, you said that items don't carry over? It's only the stock?

I'm going to go eat some cereal so I don't get confubsed.


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So by a separate game mode you mean it will be in the list with payload, control points, etc? Do you need to re-buy your ticket every time you play Mann up mode? And Gallows, you said that items don't carry over? It's only the stock?
> 
> I'm going to go eat some cereal so I don't get confubsed.



It's even more separate than that. Here have a look at the new option on the main menu! http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/594727249572210625/0032CCF99CA71EDC4BAA9494B2789245F1088F0C/ As for the rest, I have no idea, just as confused as you guys are. My update download just finished so I guess we'll know soon...


----------



## Keenan (Aug 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> It's even more separate than that. Here have a look at the new option on the main menu! http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/594727249572210625/0032CCF99CA71EDC4BAA9494B2789245F1088F0C/ As for the rest, I have no idea, just as confused as you guys are. My update download just finished so I guess we'll know soon...


That's what I was hoping for! Very nice. Now we just need a campaign mode.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

Going to update right now. If anyone is wanting to test this out, I'll be ready here soon.


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL







5774 players waiting
47 servers


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

or not. lol

I'm having problems too. Along the lines of "Steam has too many ****ing people trying to play all at once, wait a sec."


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2012)

hm, took me around 20 mins to update the game.. now the waiting time to get into a server..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm jumping between 2 1/2 - 3 hours in terms of updating times.
So looks like I won't be playing tonight. But if we can get a game running friday I am 100% in.


----------



## fuzzy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey, I've just received a free Minecraft Giftcode!
You can get one too!

>> minecraftcodes.me <<


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2012)

so did you guys ever realize you can search for the map type mvm_ asdfasgdasdfasdfasdf   in order to join a server playing MvM mode?

cuz it's so much faster to do it that way


----------



## Elliot (Sep 8, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> so did you guys ever realize you can search for the map type mvm_ asdfasgdasdfasdfasdf   in order to join a server playing MvM mode?
> 
> cuz it's so much faster to do it that way


I learned that 2-3 days after it came out :3, the waiting time was horreenddouss,


----------



## Fillfall (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a video of one wave for those interested in gameplay, it's one of the harder ones..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJb80PgPU6Q&feature=plcp


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone still playing this? I swear every group I get in is awful and knows nothing about good team builds. -.-


----------

